
Theoi Project, a site exploring Greek mythology - brudgers
https://www.theoi.com/
======
thaumasiotes
Huh. I knew about Aphrodite's epithet "laughter-loving".

It's interesting to see that Homer gives her two similar-seeming epithets
(among others) -- φιλομμειδής philommedes "laughter-loving" (cf. μειδάω
"smile") and φιλομμηδής philommedes "genital-loving" (cf. μῆδος "genitals").

They're both good fits for her divine duties. I wonder which came first.

~~~
zdkl
(I'm sorry hn but,) Philomm _e_ des probably came first! Bad jokes aside, it's
interesting to read that epithet knowing that she was the goddess of love and
beauty and stuff, but not actually of fertility or really anything to do with
procreation apart the fun parts!

~~~
thaumasiotes
The goddess of childbirth is Artemis, who is of course a virgin.

The goddess of marriage is Hera.

The goddess of motherhood is Demeter.

There's a careful division of responsibility.

I'm not sure who's responsible for getting pregnant, though.

~~~
b0rsuk
>I'm not sure who's responsible for getting pregnant, though.

Haha, Zeus of course!

------
thereticent
I absolutely love this, and cruising through it on mobile is a good
experience. It reminds me of sacred-texts.org, but obviously more focused and
with better navigation.

------
Jaruzel
I love Greek mythology (who doesn't?), so much so, that all my servers and
client machines are named after Greek gods/titans/heroes. I got the idea from
my first job with the MoJ where all their mainframes were named after the
gods.

~~~
b0rsuk
So have you ever wondered if cynecophali (dog-headed men) have souls?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-5RZBKBl_A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-5RZBKBl_A)

(Voices of the Past, by two brothers, a historian and an actor)

Ratramnus, a 9th century Carolingian monk made an in-depth analysis.

------
tiandaji
Excellent work! Expect apps across platforms.

~~~
egypturnash
...why would this require apps? It's a static website.

------
buboard
This is a very old website, no?

~~~
dEnigma
"Established in 2000, the website contains more than 1,500 pages and 1,200
images."

From [https://www.theoi.com/contact.php](https://www.theoi.com/contact.php)

